# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ماجرای تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96+نظرسنجی

## DR.MAM

...

----------


## zista

مندلی جونم اصلا خودتو نگران نکن..ما پشتتیم.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

Down

----------


## saj8jad

اصلا نظرسنجی از بیخ و بنیان مشکل داره استارتر عزیز  :Yahoo (4): 

شما کدوم عاقلی رو سراغ داری که معدلش زیر 19.5 باشه و موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه؟  :Y (551):

----------


## Mr.vakil

امیدوارم کنکور 96هم شرایطش همانند 95 باشه 
به امید موفق شدن تمامی بچه ها در کنکور96 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amin-jh

> اصلا نظرسنجی از بیخ و بنیان مشکل داره استارتر عزیز 
> 
> شما کدوم عاقلی رو سراغ داری که معدلش زیر 19.5 باشه و موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه؟


*من تا همین الان موافق بودم ولی اینو که خوندم اصلا له شدما:*

خدایی اظهار داشت: به طور مثال داوطلبی که بالای معدل 19 است و رتبه 2 هزار را در کنکور کسب کرده معدل وی را در رتبه تأثیر نمی‌دهیم زیرا حدود 60 هزار نفر معدل بالاتری از این داوطلب دارند و با تأثیر معدل وی در رتبه کنکور رتبه این داوطلب ضعیف‌تر می‌شود و چنین تأثیری به ضرر این داوطلب است.

ینی من معدلم 19.28 
اگر 2000 بیارم به ضررم با قطعی  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mpaarshin

> اصلا نظرسنجی از بیخ و بنیان مشکل داره استارتر عزیز 
> 
> شما کدوم عاقلی رو سراغ داری که معدلش زیر 19.5 باشه و موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه؟


نه درسته کلی کارشناسی شده پشتش :Yahoo (4): 
برو بچ ترمیمی جدیدا خیلی موافق قطعین

----------


## mpaarshin

> *من تا همین الان موافق بودم ولی اینو که خوندم اصلا له شدما:*
> 
> خدایی اظهار داشت: به طور مثال داوطلبی که بالای معدل 19 است و رتبه 2 هزار را در کنکور کسب کرده معدل وی را در رتبه تأثیر نمی‌دهیم زیرا حدود 60 هزار نفر معدل بالاتری از این داوطلب دارند و با تأثیر معدل وی در رتبه کنکور رتبه این داوطلب ضعیف‌تر می‌شود و چنین تأثیری به ضرر این داوطلب است.
> 
> ینی من معدلم 19.28 
> اگر 2000 بیارم به ضررم با قطعی


کلا قطعی به ضرر همست

----------


## Dayi javad

سه نفر از دوستانی ک رتبه زیر 100 کشوری آوردنو و معدلشون بالا هم بوده براشون تاثیر ندادن ینی با معدل بالا هم براشون تاثیر معدل تاثیر منفی داشته !

کلا 20 هم ک بگیری باید درستم 100 بزنی ک کل تراز اون درسو بگیری ( در صورت تاثیر مستقیم )

شما دینی 100 بزن ولی نمرت 19 باش دیگ اون ترازو نمگیری پس اینجاس ک تاثیر معدل کلا ب ضررت میشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

کلا تاثیر معدل فاجعه است امسال هم که دیدین طرف با معدل 19.70براش تاثیر مثبت نذاشته یعنی اگه تاثیر قطعی بود این 19.70براش تاثیر منفی می ذاشت سنجش فکر نمی کنم بیاد 96 رو قطعی کنه چون واقعا اعتراضات زیاد می شه

----------


## saj8jad

> *من تا همین الان موافق بودم ولی اینو که خوندم اصلا له شدما:*
> 
> خدایی اظهار داشت: به طور مثال داوطلبی که بالای معدل 19 است و رتبه 2 هزار را در کنکور کسب کرده معدل وی را در رتبه تأثیر نمی‌دهیم زیرا حدود 60 هزار نفر معدل بالاتری از این داوطلب دارند و با تأثیر معدل وی در رتبه کنکور رتبه این داوطلب ضعیف‌تر می‌شود و چنین تأثیری به ضرر این داوطلب است.
> 
> ینی من معدلم 19.28 
> اگر 2000 بیارم به ضررم با قطعی


همانا که این چنین است اگر گمراهان (موافقان تاثیر قطعی :Yahoo (4): ) بدانند  :Y (551):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

برای رتبه های زیر 1000 تجربی معدل 19.5 به پایین تاثیر منفی داشته ! امسال یا ماکسیمم تراز نهایی رو بالا میبرن و تاثیر میدن یا تاثیر مثبته و به جاش گند میزنن به انتخاب رشته هامون ...

----------


## INFERNAL

بدون تاثیر :Yahoo (71):

----------


## saj8jad

> نه درسته کلی کارشناسی شده پشتش
> برو بچ ترمیمی جدیدا خیلی موافق قطعین


کار کارشناسی شدتون رو عشقه  :Yahoo (4): 

این دست افراد کلا تو باغ نیستن داداش ، نمیدونن هر معدلی به جزء 20 به ضررشونه اگر تاثیر سوابق قطعی باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> بدون تاثیر


بدون تاثیر که نمیشه دادا  :Yahoo (4):  

همون تاثیر مثبت باشه به نفع کل جماعت کنکوری هاست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

> بدون تاثیر که نمیشه دادا  
> 
> همون تاثیر مثبت باشه به نفع کل جماعت کنکوری هاست


آره میدونم فقط میخواستم مخالفت شدیدم رو نشون بدم :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> کار کارشناسی شدتون رو عشقه 
> 
> این دست افراد کلا تو باغ نیستن داداش ، نمیدونن هر معدلی به جزء 20 به ضررشونه اگر تاثیر سوابق قطعی باشه


خود ترمیم گند میزنه به کنکور به شدت سوالات نهایی که اونقدرا راحت نیستن واسه نمره 20 گرفتن شما باید دو سه ماهی صرفا سوم رو تشریحی بخونی وگرنه واقعا نمیشه نمره گرفت

----------


## mahdi77

مثبت بشه که خیلی بهتره ولی خب از یه طرف چرا برا ترمیم ثبت نام کردن؟؟؟یعنی پول بگیرن بچه هارو علاف کنن بعد بگن مثبت...بعید نیس.به احتمال زیاد مثبته چون بچه ها نمیزارن

----------


## mpaarshin

> مثبت بشه که خیلی بهتره ولی خب از یه طرف چرا برا ترمیم ثبت نام کردن؟؟؟یعنی پول بگیرن بچه هارو علاف کنن بعد بگن مثبت...بعید نیس.به احتمال زیاد مثبته چون بچه ها نمیزارن


خب امسالم مثبت بود ولی بچه ها رفتن ترمیم
کلا ترمیم خیلی ربطی نداره به اینکه تاثیر به چه صورت باشه به هرحال تاثیر مثبتم یک نوع تاثیر هستش خود دوست بنده با تاثیر مثبت رتبش حدود 500 تا بهتر شده البته تو رنج رتبه ی 6 هزار اینا بود

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> خب امسالم مثبت بود ولی بچه ها رفتن ترمیم
> کلا ترمیم خیلی ربطی نداره به اینکه تاثیر به چه صورت باشه به هرحال تاثیر مثبتم یک نوع تاثیر هستش خود دوست بنده با تاثیر مثبت رتبش حدود 500 تا بهتر شده البته تو رنج رتبه ی 6 هزار اینا بود


به نظرم شما بهتر بود می رفتید قبل شروع امتحانات خردادترمیمتون رو لغو می کردین تا از این فرصت بعدا استفاده کنین

----------


## mpaarshin

> به نظرم شما بهتر بود می رفتید قبل شروع امتحانات خردادترمیمتون رو لغو می کردین تا از این فرصت بعدا استفاده کنین


رفتم من همه جا رفتم شورای عالی رفتم مجلس رفتم وزارتخونه رفتم مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش رفتم
گفتن به هیچ وجه امکانش نیست
به نظر خودم اگر پارتی داشتم میشد

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*ببینید هرسال همین طور بوده  یک ماه  میگردید دنبال منابع  و مشاور و ازمون بعد که دیدید ماه نصفه شد میگید از اول ماه بعد   بعد یک ماه میاید میگید چرا کدخدایی سیبیل نداره   مگه چی میشه  موهاشو سشوار کنه  و....  یک ماه بعد میاید به تاثیر سوابق گیر میدید بعد یک ماه میشینید غصه خوردن و  فکر ترمیم معدل و از اون تاپیک به این تاپیک  بعد  میبینید مهر شده تابستونتون پریده   میشینید تا ابان  غصه تابستونو میخورید  بعد کل ابان تو ی این تاپیک توی اون تاپیک هی میپرسید ایا از الان میشه  بعد که اذر امتحان دارید  دی هم که کلا فکر میکنید که ایا ده توم ن بیشتر بدم برای پیام نور یا نه  یا تیک دانشگاه اطلاعاتو بزنم یا نه        میرسه بهمن  میرید ازمون میدید میبینید ترازتون هنوز روی  چهار پنج هزاره   بعد   میافتید توی انجمن های روانشناسی که ای خدا چرا هرچی میخونم نمیشه نکنه اختلال دوقطبیه  نکنه سرطانه  نکنه کبد چربم از تو کلیه ام زده بیرون  کلا بعد ده روز که میفهمید مشکلی ندارید تازه میافتید تو انجمن که    ( راه افزایش تراز   ) یا توی سایت هایی که میگن ما شما رو پنج ماهه کاری میکنیم که خدا رو شکر کنید بگید خدایا شکر که شیش ماهم از دستم رفت  بعد میرسه اسفند و حالا و هوای عیدو  ماهی قرمز  که میبینی تاپیکا اینطور شدن     من دیگه نمیخونم     اصلا بخونم که علوم دامی بیارم اصلا نمیخونم   میزارم سال بعد   و کلی بحث با خانواده برا اینکه قانع بشن پنج ماه بیکار بگردید تا برای کنکور بعد بخونید  و بهشون میگید نه من از همین الان برای سال بعد میخونم  و پدر و مادرتون م   توی عیدیدنیاشون به همه میگن رتبه یک نود و هفت داره میاد   قربون قد و بالاش  و از بعد عید هم میشید مدیر تاپیک     کنکوریای 97

دوستان به کسی بر نخوره    من منظورم کس خاصی نیست اینی که گفتم چرخه است چرخه ای که توی زندگی همه ی کنکوریا جریان داره    شما میتونید فحش بدید میتونید   بد و بیراه به من بگید  میتونید بگید شاعره     اما حقیقت قابل فرار نیست   همین طور که پسر دایی من نتونست فرار کنه و الا گرفتار رشته بدون آزمون شده  

لطفا تا میتونید این چرخه رو توی همه تاپیک ها کپی کنید و عده ای را از  اتلاف دوسال وقت گرانمایه نجات دهید 

دوستدار شما            نوین  علم الهدی*

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


ببینین حرفتونو من قبول دارم اما باید قبولم کنیم که تاثیر قطعی معدل،بزرگترین ظلمیه که میتونه در حق یه دانش آموز ایجاد بشه.

پ.ن:من خودم از روز شنبه ینی پریروز استارت درسو زدم و دارم روزانه بالای ....... ساعت درس میخونم.
خیلیم دنبال این چیزا نیستم.اما چون واقعا ظلم بزرگیه،گفتم بذار یه تاپیک بزنم ببینم نظر دوستان چیه.همین


ببین عزیز دل یکی میگه لطف یکی میگه ظلم اما بدونید هر کدوم باشه هیچ تفاوتی نداره و از دست شما هم بر نمیاد   و اینکه  حتی


اگر ساعت مطالعه تون  روی بیست و چهار ساعتم باشه اما ذهنتون به خاطر این بحثا مشوش باشه ببه اندازه یک ساعت هم کارایی نداره       من فقط بحثم هشدار بود   همین   ذهن  ارام +هدف+تلاش =یک مرد یا زن بزرگ

اما


 ذهن نا ارام +هدف+تلاش= یه چیزایی تو مایه های صدام


البته بلا نسبت  من اینده شو ئفتم*

----------


## mpaarshin

اینا نمیدونم چرا متوجه نیستن به قیمت داغون شدن سیل عظیمی از داوطلبان میخوان تاثیر رو قطعی کنن تا این موسسات کنکوری حذف بشن حالا ما تلف شیم مهم نیست فقط این موسسات جمع بشن

واقعا کار عاقلانه ای نبوده این قانون تاثیر قطعی چون کنکور قابل حذف نیست امیدوارم عدالت مث 95 رعایت شه

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


اینا نمیدونم چرا متوجه نیستن به قیمت داغون شدن سیل عظیمی از داوطلبان میخوان تاثیر رو قطعی کنن تا این موسسات کنکوری حذف بشن حالا ما تلف شیم مهم نیست فقط این موسسات جمع بشن

واقعا کار عاقلانه ای نبوده این قانون تاثیر قطعی چون کنکور قابل حذف نیست امیدوارم عدالت مث 95 رعایت شه


مگر ندیدی برای انتخاب رشته دبیرستان اممسال چی شد معدل نوزده و نیمو به زور فرستادن  رشته ی فنی
طوری که من حساب کردم ما تقریبا اخرین نسلیم که میتونیم ایرانو اباد نگه داریم و البته بعدشم با خدا    خخخخ*

----------


## mohsen.a

توي يه تاپيك ديگه گفتم بازم ميگم
بخدا اينا تو اموزش پرورش براي قانوناشون يك نانو ثانيه هم فكر نميكنن يه چيزي خركي شانسي ميگن و منتظر واكنش ها ميشينن دوباره ساله بعد براي جبران اون واكنش ها يه چيزي ميگن و اين چرخه ادامه داره
اخه مگه مسخره بازيه يه سال ميگن مثبت يه سال قطعي سرنوشت ما افتاده دسته كيا؟ چهل پنجاه سال از عمر ما بستگي به نظر اينا داره اخه اين مملكت چرا اينجوريه

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*اصل این سوابق تحصیلی بر میگرده به سال 46 یا 48 که در زمان شاهنشاه  تصویب شد و قرار شد سال به سال بیشتر بشه اما همون موقع نفهمیدن که یه تصمیم خرکی گرفتن   اخه الان توی روستا ها امتحان نهاییامون استاندارد برگزار نمیشه    من خودم دیدم کسیو که   با یه زنگ به مصحح  البته به زور فهمیده بود کیه بیست و پنج صدم گرفت که نیافته      حالا فکر کن سال 48 اون موقع اصلا خود تهرانم غیر استاندارد بوده    به  نظر م کنکو ر معایبی داره اما بزرگترین مزیتش که رقابت بدون حرف و نقله به دی هاش میچربه و باید بیخیال اون قانون بشن یا حداقل اجرا کنن دست از سر بچه ها مون بردارن من هر سال توی این تاپیکا میبینم چه بساطیه       یعنی واقعا 48 تا حالا باید بیست و پنج درصد اضافه میشد  با این روند تا چهل و پنج ساله دیگه میشه    پنجاه درصد و تقریبا برای نتیجه هامون میشه هفتاد و برای نوه هاشون میشه صد و دیگه جونشون راحت میشه البته با خون دل خوردن چند نسل ادم*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> رفتم من همه جا رفتم شورای عالی رفتم مجلس رفتم وزارتخونه رفتم مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش رفتم
> گفتن به هیچ وجه امکانش نیست
> به نظر خودم اگر پارتی داشتم میشد


شماحتمابعدازتوزیع کارت ورود به جلسه رفتین که این مشکل واستون پیش اومده اگه قبل از توزیع کارت و یه هفته مونده به امتحانات می رفتین همه چی حل می شد

----------


## mpaarshin

> شماحتمابعدازتوزیع کارت ورود به جلسه رفتین که این مشکل واستون پیش اومده اگه قبل از توزیع کارت و یه هفته مونده به امتحانات می رفتین همه چی حل می شد


متاسفانه همه چی خیلی سریع پیش رفته دستمم به هیچ جا بند نیست اگرم تاثثر قطعی شه واقعا هیچ جبرانی ندارم

----------


## Amin.Na

تاثیر قطعی واقعا به ضرر دانش آموز هست. دیدم که میگم.

----------


## dehnavi

به نظر من فقط بخونید توجه نکنید به تاثیر معدل

----------


## Arshia VZ

اقا حدودا کی معلوم میشه تکلیف چیه؟
تو تابستون معلوم میشه؟

----------


## Amin.Na

> اقا حدودا کی معلوم میشه تکلیف چیه؟
> تو تابستون معلوم میشه؟


واسه ما که تازه از بهمن شروع شد جریاناتش. تا چند ماهم ادامه داشت!

----------


## newpath

بنظرم احتمال تاثیر مثبت بیشتره چون سوالا نهایی لو رفته

----------


## maryam23

شما ترمیم معدل شرکت نکردید که الان منتظر هستید تاثیر مثبت بشه یا قطعی؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

کاش الان میگفتن تا کسایی که میخوان بمونن سال بعد با دید باز تصمیم بگیرن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شما ترمیم معدل شرکت نکردید که الان منتظر هستید تاثیر مثبت بشه یا قطعی؟


تو شهر ما که رفتیم ثبت نام اصلا خبر نداشتن ترمیم معدل چی هست :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ehsan76

میگم اگه پایین کارنامه نوشته باشه فبقد تاثیر مثبت اعمال نشده ؟
در صورتی که میگن هر درسی واسه خودش است چطوریه که من که عربیم هم 19.5 شده نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت

----------


## ehsan76

اخه امتحان نهایی درست برگزار میشه که می خوان اونو تاثیر بدن یه جا تقلبی میشه همین امسال 20.30 نشون می داد بچه ها ساعت 7.5 یعنی نیم ساعت قبل امتحان سوالات رو خریده بودن بعدن اینو می خوان تاثیر بدن

----------


## Suicide

با این اوصاف احتمال تاثیر مثبت باید زیاد باشه .. اما خوب بازم نمیشه تصمیم گرفت ... دیدی یهویی عشقشون کشید گفتن کنکور حذفه ..  ...اصلا دیدی تاثیر رو منفی کردن ..

----------


## mpaarshin

> میگم اگه پایین کارنامه نوشته باشه فبقد تاثیر مثبت اعمال نشده ؟
> در صورتی که میگن هر درسی واسه خودش است چطوریه که من که عربیم هم 19.5 شده نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت


نه تک تک تاثیر نمیدن
تمام دروس رو ضربدر ضریبشون میکنن باهم جمع میکنن و تقسیم بر جمع ضریب میکنن فک کنم بعدش یه ترازی بدست میاد اونو ضربدر 25% میکنن تراز کلی کنکورتونم ضربدر 75% میکنن جمع میکنن باهم اگر کمتر شد اعمال نمیدن اگر بیشتر شد همونو میذارن تو کارنامت

----------


## Elahe_97

من شركت نكردم فعلا چون معلوم نيست ولي اگه الثير مستقيم باشه رياضيو حتما دوباره امتحان ميدم

----------


## mohsen.a

> اصلا نظرسنجی از بیخ و بنیان مشکل داره استارتر عزیز 
> 
> شما کدوم عاقلی رو سراغ داری که معدلش زیر 19.5 باشه و موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه؟


اون معدل بالاي 19.5 هم كه به تاثير قطعي را ميده اگه عقل داشت ميفهميد 19.5 هم زير رتبه 2000 تاثير منفي داره

----------


## ALI.F

امیدوارم مثبت شه چون نه دوس دارم پول بدم اموزش و پرورش هر درسی 25 هزار تومن واسه ترمیم هر درس! نه حوصلشو دارم بریم ترمیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان گلم همونطور ک بهمن 94 گفتم تاثیر معدل ب صورت مثبت خواهد بود خیلیا اومدن فحش دادن گفتن ابطال میشه از این حرفا...الانم با قاطعیت میگم تاثیرتا سال 97 مثبت خواهد بود ....توکنکور 97 دومیا ک خرداد95 امتحان دادن درسی ب عنوان نهایی نداشتن وامکان نداره ک معدل سال دوم لحاظ بشه...از طرفی سال سوم ک نهایی هست ونوبت ترمیم هم دارم....پیش دانشگاهیم 5%خواهد بود واحتمال اینکه بقیه دروس پیش نهایی بشه باتوجه ب بدهکاری ب معلما وکمبود اموزش پروروش وطبق سخنان عمادی فعلا امکان پذیر نیست...پیش بینی بنده اینه حتی تاسال 98 هم همین 30%لحاظ شود اگر پیش دانشگاهی حذف نشود.... :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Fawzi

من که فکرکنم 96 (+) شه ! آخه کدوم مملکت میاد ی قانون رو فقط برای یک سال اجرا کنه ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (38):  چی؟؟؟؟ایران  :Y (737):  اره راس میگید محال نیس تو ایران هرچیزی ممکنه حتی غیر ممکن :Y (673):  :Y (673):  :Y (673):  ..بهرررحااااال !


دویومندش ، من یکی حوصله ندارم بشینم تشریحی بخونم وقتمو تلف کنم ای بابا بیخیااااااال :Yahoo (17): 


ولی اگه تاثیر قطعی شه رسما بدبختیـــــــــــــــــــ  م اونموقعس که باید ترمیم را به تهدید نه چیزه به درصدای کنکور ترجیح بدیم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## king of konkur

واسه ما 95 ای ها کشک بود تاثیر معدل
شما هم نگران نباشین
مسئولین هر دفه ی خوابی میبینن
فلن باید درس بخونین
امتحان نهایی دیگه گذشت
الان مهم کنکورهههه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

مثبته

----------


## king of konkur

معدل 20 هم باشین تاثیر مثبت ب دردتون نمیخوره
معدل 20 داشتیم امسال تو مدرسمون تو کارنامه سوابقو نوشت فاقد تاثیر...

----------


## mpaarshin

کلا نمیشه حرکتی زد؟
حرفمون رو به گوششون برسونیم
هیشکی پایه نیست

----------


## _fatemeh_

اگه قراره تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه بگین ما الکی پشت کنکور نمونیم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sajad564

> اگه قراره تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه بگین ما الکی پشت کنکور نمونیم


خخخخخ ینی توی کنکور میتونی به یه درصد خوب برسی بعد از پس امتحان نهایی بر نمیای؟؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

> خخخخخ ینی توی کنکور میتونی به یه درصد خوب برسی بعد از پس امتحان نهایی بر نمیای؟؟


معلومه که برمیام  :Yahoo (31): 
فقط اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه و منم بخوام 96 کنکور بدم ، باید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم و هزار جور دردسر  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه قراره تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه بگین ما الکی پشت کنکور نمونیم


اولا اینکه تاثیر واسه 96 قطعی بشه خیلی بعیده و به احتمال بسیار زیاده تاثیر به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه  :Yahoo (1): 

ثانیا اگر هم تاثیر قطعی شد میتونید از ترمیم معدل استفاده کنید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shahravan

سلام. من معدل کتبی سومم 11.38 هست ، امسال ترمیم شرکت کردم و این نمرات رو گرفتم:
عربی: 19.5 با 6 ساعت مطالعه ی گام به گام منتشران در شب امتحان و مرور لغات در صبح آن . 0/25 به خاطر اشتباه از دست دادم .
دین و زندگی: 15 ؛ حدود 5 ساعت کتاب سیب مهر و ماه رو خوندم ولی خب کفایت نکرد چون باید کامل کتاب درسی رو حفظ باشی . از بیشتر سؤالات 0/25 یا 0/5 نمره از دست دادم . برا دینی بیشتر وقت بذارید حتما
ریاضیات: 17 ؛ از فیلم های صنعتی شریف طرح آلاء با تدریس استاد محمد رضا مقصودی استفاده کردم و بعدش سوالات کتاب دوسالانه کانون رو حل کردم . 2 نمره به خاطر یک اشتباه کوچک از دست دادم . کلا شاید 10 ساعت براش وقت نگذاشتم
زیست: 14.25 ؛ شب امتحان حدود 6 ساعت خوندم ولی خب کافی نبود . در ضمن جالبه بدونین اول به من 3 دادن که بعد از اعتراض کردنش 14.25
فیزیک: 16 ؛ شب امتحان حدود 4 ساعت خوندم و بیشتر زوم کردم به خلاصه درس جزوه قاصدک منتشران که فرمول ها رو جمع و جور آورده
شیمی: 16.5 ؛ از هفت خان رستم عبور کردم و 2 سوال راحت رو به خاطر اشتباه از دست دادم . یکیش قانون هس و دیگری یکی از مسائل که باید اول به روش تناسب حل میکردم (چون روش کتاب درسی گیج کننده بود) بعد تبدیلش میکردم به روش کتاب درسی یا همون ضریب تبدیل . 

با این وضع اگه نمرات کتبی رو تأثیر قطعی بدن تو کنکور ، ظلم بسیار بزرگی مرتکب شده اند ؛ چون با یه اشتباه کوچک به راحتی 2 نمره از دست می رود و این یعنی حدود 5 هزار تنزل رتبه ی کنکور ! 
اما در کنکور اگر 5 سوال از هر درس را هم اشتباه کنی ، تأثیر زیادی ندارد . 
کارنامه ی کنکورم + بهترین برنامه برای رسیدن به بهترین رتبه در رشته ی تجربی را در این تاپیک ببینید :
بهترین راه نتیجه گرفتن در کنکور ! از دست ندهید
*نبینید ضرر کردید ، از من گفتن*

----------


## ali7893

> Up


داداش ول کن بشین درستو بخون تو چه up کنی چه نه اخرش اونا میگن چه جوریه تاثیر

----------


## m-1998

کاشکی مثبت بمونه... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

همه اعضای شورای سنجش تا الان تصمیمشون رو گرفتن ولی بخاطر اینکه قانون رو رعایت کنن می گن در دست کارشناسیه .ولی اگه مثبت بشه چه شود

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> حالا فک میکنی تصمیمشون چی باشه؟؟؟!؟؟؟


اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست تنها عاملی که ممکنه باعث بشه تاثیر رو مثبت کنن تقلب تو امتحانات 95بود که به رسانه ها هم کشیده شد از طرفی تنها عاملی هم که ممکنه تاثیر رو قطعی کنن ترمیم معدل است که بگن فرصت جبران رو فراهم کردیم برید ترمیم کنین

----------


## mohammad1397

> اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست تنها عاملی که ممکنه باعث بشه تاثیر رو مثبت کنن تقلب تو امتحانات 95بود که به رسانه ها هم کشیده شد از طرفی تنها عاملی هم که ممکنه تاثیر رو قطعی کنن ترمیم معدل است که بگن فرصت جبران رو فراهم کردیم برید ترمیم کنین


اگه میخواست قطعی شه زودترمیگفتن که وقت کافی براترمیم باشه وبهونه ای دست داوطلباندن ولی بااین درصدایی بالای امسال اصلابحث معدل توحاشیه رفته وداوطلبادنبال درصدبالاتوکنکورن

----------

